# My Rotary Table Is Too Big! Is It Possible?



## Str8jacket (Nov 11, 2015)

Has this ever been said? Or is it like workshops, no such words have ever been uttered!
Looking at buying and have my eye on a good condition 400mm horizontal table and wondering if it is too big for most work or does it not matter? Opinions, thoughts or just speculation appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## johnnyc14 (Nov 11, 2015)

A 16 inch rotary table is going to weigh over 250 pounds. How big is your milling machine?


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 11, 2015)

my 12 in. Bridgeport is really too big for me


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 11, 2015)

Its pretty big. Not sure what to compare it too. Pacific Fu1600. Got over excited when i purchased


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Ed, is the 12in too big for your machine or does it make it awkward to work around the size?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 12, 2015)

Ben, you have any documentation like a mannual for your mill? It looks a lot like my Zayer in many features. I have been unable to find much info on the net on mine, even trying the factory.


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 12, 2015)

No nothing. I did have a bloke who promised to get me some but never came through. I think i will harass him again. 
I think mine is either a rebadged or a knock off lagun


----------



## wrat (Nov 12, 2015)

Str8jacket said:


> Its pretty big. Not sure what to compare it too. Pacific Fu1600. Got over excited when i purchased


Looks like we both did the same thing.

I excitedly purchased a Kearney Trekker 210CH (like a 3C, i think) which looks just like an older big-brother of yours.  With it, I got a 23 inch(!) KT rotary table.  The rotary is wider than the mill table, but the interface is the same.

According to KT literature, the rotary table weighs 750lb.  I believe it.  Now while that sounds like a lot, according to the same literature, the machine weighs so-close-as-not-to-matter 10,000 lbs.  So it all works.

In answer to your question, no, I don't think you can have a table too big.  If the spindle can reach the center point without interference, then it's a good fit.   There's no need for the crossfeed to reach beyond the center, at least not geometrically, so once again, bigger is better -- whether it is or not <LOL>

Pro Tip:  Without reservation, I'd say the most important aspect is being able to remove and replace the table at-will with minimal effort.  I've used a forklift, but am now installing a hoist and chain hardware.  Having a big rotary table is very desirable and too cool, but being able to NOT have the table is sometimes better.

Wrat


----------



## ogberi (Nov 12, 2015)

You can't have too big of a rotary table, just too small of a machine to use it on.  My buddy *GAVE* me a 10" rotary table.  It's just a bit too big for my little Atlas MFC mill with it's 4x18 table...


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 12, 2015)

I picked up the Bridgeport 12" at a garage sale for $100 BUt it was used with a motor drive, so it has calibrated Turning handle I made a handle but no dial yet. Also this was when I had BurkeMillrite mill 7x27 table. I just sold it and got a Bridgeport 9x36 table so may be more suitable. but for me a 10" would be ideal. I would trade for a smaller one.


----------



## jmanatee (Nov 12, 2015)

So I have been looking for a rotary table for my vertical mill (Millport 9 x 42)  I was looking for a 10"or  12"  is his to big?


----------



## stupoty (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a 10" one that came along at a good price, it's about as heavey as I would like to lift without some sort of hoist or roll around table at the same height as the mill. 

The large surface makes clamping nice and easy.

Stuart


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 13, 2015)

Well it turns out i missed out on it any way. Too busy fighting kids to bed and the auction ended. Atleast now i have asked the question i know what to look for. I have about 400mm travel on my Y axis so I have some options.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like that mill is plenty big enough for a 16". I have an 8" super spacer and with the chuck it weighs 175 lbs. I really don't want to wrestle with any more than that.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 13, 2015)

I've got a 15" bridgeport rotary table , it was just purchased at a sale . Needless to say I don't need it but I couldn't leave it deal. Since I have a brand new 10" I bought a few months ago. The 15" has a few light table digs or tool marks . I think my mill drill will tip over with the 15"on it but I would use it if I needed to. I could be talked into a trade for a vertical bandsaw with blade welder .


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 24, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> I've got a 15" bridgeport rotary table , it was just purchased at a sale . Needless to say I don't need it but I couldn't leave it deal. Since I have a brand new 10" I bought a few months ago. The 15" has a few light table digs or tool marks . I think my mill drill will tip over with the 15"on it but I would use it if I needed to. I could be talked into a trade for a vertical bandsaw with blade welder .


Im in Australia. I think postage would be a problem


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 24, 2015)

Str8jacket said:


> Im in Australia. I think postage would be a problem


Yupp but I sure would like to visit. I was invited to visit about twenty years ago while shooting trap at the grand American in Ohio . I was in shoot offs with several men for a trophy , needless to say I won and they liked the fact that even from my wheelchair I could out shoot twenty men in shoot offs . After that night we hung around for rest of the Grand. My 15" would fit your mill real nice.


----------



## housedad (Nov 24, 2015)

Would this help with your search for coumentation?  I know it is a lagun, but maybe...
http://www.industrialmanuals.com/la...-machine-instructions-parts-manual-p-4019.php


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 24, 2015)

This one might be a tad large for the home shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/108-INCH-BE...422268?hash=item1c3a5f82fc:g:2vUAAMXQVERSsiD~


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 24, 2015)

Its bigger than my home shop!


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 24, 2015)

Silverbullet, if the Aussie dollar ever picks up I'll look into frieght costs.


----------



## wrat (Nov 24, 2015)

Eddyde said:


> This one might be a tad large for the home shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/108-INCH-BE...422268?hash=item1c3a5f82fc:g:2vUAAMXQVERSsiD~


Finally!  You found me a table of just the right size to work on watches and rings.  Maybe do a little bracelet and charm work, too.  It's just so hard to find one of the right size, sometimes.

Wrat


----------



## jmanatee (Nov 25, 2015)

Eddyde said:


> This one might be a tad large for the home shop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/108-INCH-BE...422268?hash=item1c3a5f82fc:g:2vUAAMXQVERSsiD~



Holly cow thats big.


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 25, 2015)

I have found a 8" to 10" is great for most work in a small shop and  not to  heavy to set up
12" was to heavy to setup

Dave


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 22, 2016)

Has this ever been said? Or is it like workshops, no such words have ever been uttered!

I HAD A TROYKE 21" TABLE THAT WAS GIVEN TO ME A FEW YEARS AGO . 
IT WEIGHED AT LEAST 500 POUNDS & WAS AT LEAST FOR ME , TOO BIG . 

THE LARGEST ONE I HAVE EVER WORKED WITH WENT TO A SIP JIG BORE MACHINE . 
THE TABLE ON THE SIP WAS 6 x 4 FEET .  PURE SWISS POWER , WHAT A MACHINE ! 
IT WAS THE MOST AMAZING COMBINATION OF SIZE , POWER & ACCURACY I HAVE EVER SEEN 




THERE WAS AN OVERHEAD BEAM & TROLLEY TO HOIST THE ROTARY TABLE ONTO 
AND OFF OF THE TABLE . IT WAS AT LEAST 36" DIAMETER .   

I LOVE THE LITTLE 8" HOFMANN ROTARY THAT I HAVE FOR MY PM-727M TABLE MILL . 
NOT TOO BIG , NOT TOO SMALL , IT's JUST RIGHT .


----------

